# New to Collection--He just wouldn't take No.



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 3, 2014)

When you offer to give your services for free to help someone in need of help, don't be surprised if they refuse to take "No" as an answer when they offer to pay you. My neighbour's maple tree was half-killed, his baby peach tree pretty well battered, and his roof is now in need of replacing as the storm compromised that too. So, having helped him with the trees and offering more help whenever he needs it (He just moved in, then _BOOM!_ the storm hits. Lovely for him.) I now have a job and potentially over-appreciative neighbor. He's already assigned me wages. My job is an editor for his book he is going to republish (I'm only through chapter 14; it takes awhile to pick out every error,) hauling brush and wood from his dying tree which is to soon be totally removed, and hauling shingles from his roof to be replaced next week. Today, after a morning bike ride, he flagged me down a I pulled into my driveway and told me more plans, finalized plans, and the wages to be, gave me his daughter's email (she is an editor of his, but not proof-reader which is where I come in,) ten dollars for what I've so far done, and a 1930 Paul's Drinks bottle. You see the one in clear, that's the one he gave me. My other Paul's Drinks bottle is the original, about 1920 (Paul's is--was--a Coca-Cola company owned product run by Paul G. Miller from 1917 till his death sometime later, I do believe. It failed in the 1950s.) It is interesting to see the comparison, how they change over one decade. This is variation five of the bottle I have now seen. Variation three I have had come into my possession (the third variation, or rather second in chronological order, was just the base of a 1952 version not made by Root, but Owens.) It's severely damaged. He said he was just going to toss it out, but it to me was a very nice gift and looks pretty nice near my other Paul's bottle. So, this is my most recent addition next to my 1890's Muskegon Bottling Works soda-pop bottle of which I am still excited!


----------



## LisaTammy (Jul 3, 2014)

I like it! I'm a real sucker for embossing.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you, Lisa! The green tinted Paul's bottle is my second or third favorite of my collection. No real value (That I know of. The green ones are uncommon, but people price them the same as clear), not my oldest, but a favorite for the following reasons: One, I didn't know about date codes when researching it so I spent months looking for one till I found two telling me late teens or early twenties. Two, it was an early find of mine. Three, Drink/Paul's/Drinks forms a Z, which is the first and last letter of my last name. Four, my favorite color's green! (Hence my room and many clothes' colors. and eye color.) Five, it's the most embossed bottle in my collection. Six, I once had a friend with the last name of Miller, still wonder if they proprietor and he are related. Seven, I clearly recall finding it. Eight, it's local! And nine, ten months of research often finally told me all I needed to know about it, the company, Coca-Cola, Paul Miller, and how they cleaned bottles back in the day as well as I stumbled across Date Codes. Now forgive me as I glare at the screen, It has one at the base next to Root. Heh. Would have made it so much easier.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 3, 2014)

For me that green is the give away that it was made by Root. Root made fruit jars are commonly that exact color.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 3, 2014)

Same thought now a-days. Only Root comes in that shade. And, whenever I find a shard that colour, I know it to be good ol' Root!  What do you call it? I call it bright Lime-Green.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 3, 2014)

I call it "ROOT GREEN". [8D][]  I think your name is accurate also.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 3, 2014)

I like it! Root Lime sounds more _refreshing_, though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 3, 2014)

Huh. Just found an identical green one on Ebay. Guy spelled the name as "Paul C. Miller." It's Paul G. Miller. I'm surprised he didn't call Muskegon "Muskecon." The G looks the same in the name of both person and town on the bottle. The other guy got it right with the clear one at least. His is '40s or '50s, though. But his grammar is....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 3, 2014)

Root green, Ball blue? OK what color is forest green? Doesn't that depend on the type of forest and the season? Same with moss etc.. I sold a cobalt Bromo and got a comment "it's electric blue". What the heck is that!!!!  I'll never get all that color stuff. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 3, 2014)

Eric, you aren't supposed ta'! It's all in the name of fun!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a lime on the counter 'cause it ain't quite ripe. Is that still lime green?  [][] Damn the tomatoes, full speed ahead! []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 3, 2014)

Nope! Lime neon pink! *Puts this boat on Full*


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 3, 2014)

OFF SUBJECT HERE...THE MAPLE WOOD IS GOOD FOR USING IN A SMOKER. JUST ANOTHER SORT OF THING I LOVE TO DO.  THE BOTTLE IS ALSO A GREAT ADDITION.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 3, 2014)

He forced upon me about three year's worth of firewood too. Heh heh.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have one of these, picked it up a couple years ago for like $3! its actually in pretty nice shape. its the clear version


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 4, 2014)

here are a couple pics of mine


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 4, 2014)

AntlerMan23, yours is the later style. 1940s - 1950s. Root made theirs without all that information inbetween the two upper rings (albeit 'Registered' and 'Paul G. Miller' were up in the '30s version,) untill their demise. Also, "Property of Coca-Cola Bottling Co." is not included anywhere on the bottle in the line's early years. Nonetheless, it's a heavily embossed, strong bottle that  catches the eye whenever one gazes upon it. Yours is in great condition, looking super. It's a reason why these two Paul's Drinks bottles are among my favorites. Yours has the Owens bottle marks I'm guessing on the base near the big C for Coca-Cola? Or did they take that one off too (the C?) I'm thinking on starting a collection of all the variations of the Drink Paul's Drinks bottles. My question is, do you know what flavor it was? I saw a full one claiming "Sunrise Strawberry" but the bottle says "Drinks" plural, not singular. I assume they had other types, and other bottles like possibly this one I have found two pieces of. I am about to post a new thread elsewhere on it, hoping to figure out what it is. It says Paul's and is Muskegon, but I don't think it's the same company--I could be wrong, though. Not likely. As you can see, I'm missing the most important part (or second most, at least.) By the way, these sell in clear for ten dollars here. I'm not sure about there, but you see them one day in the antique store, come back next month and it's gone.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 4, 2014)

that is very cool! I have never known any history on these bottles until now.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, Paul G. Miller created a better bottle washing machine that was a huge hit and was a part of the Coca-Cola bottling company in Michigan. Apparently, he marketed a line of sodas beginning in 1917 in the great city of Muskegon, Michigan--at that time, Muskegon was a major tourist destination to 'escape big city life' but we were not a 'dumping ground for visitors' and were not a 'wilderness' either (It's how they marketed one of our resorts here down at Lake Harbor.) The line of drinks I'm fairly sure ended in the mid 1950s (little information have I to go on as my research just takes me no where far.)


----------



## Duwammer (Jul 12, 2014)

Spirit Bear, I also have one of the clear versions of "Paul's Drinks". In my younger days I worked at The Coca Cola bottling plant here in Muskegon,Mi. Dora E. Peterson owned the Coca Cola Bottling Co. of Muskegon when I was their. She was married to a man named who's first name was Gerald I believe, but every one called him "Pete". At the time he ran a vending business called coca cola vending out of the same plant as the Coke Building on Keating St. Pete died of a heart attack and after that they got out of the vending business. Dora's son Don Miller basically ran the place. Coke Muskegon and Coke Mount Pleasant were the only 2 bottling company's left in Michigan that were still independently owned when I was their. Shortly after I left 1984 Coca Cola USA finally wrote enough zeros on the check for them to sell. In the past year I ran in to Don and his wife while out eating dinner. I recognized both him and his wife, but only she recognized me. They still live in Muskegon. The funny thing is I was just at my parents house today going thru some stuff and found a couple of old coke route jackets. My neighbor was a route driver back in the day. I would help out on snow days and work for him during my summers off. When when out of school I got a job inside the plant. Finally moving on to other opportunities. If only I had known I would have save more stuff. I've also got 3 of the Fanta steel cans empty still sealed (never had pop in them). I've got a aluminum coke can sealed but had a small hole near the bottom. (until now I had always thought it never had pop inside of it.) I've also got 2 clear coke bottles, one with Tab inside of it with the Tab cap on it. The other has Fanta cream soda inside with the Fanta cap on it. Now I'm gonna have to look and see what else I can find.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes! Another Muskegonite! I love the information, man.


----------

